# Official Thread: Milwaukee vs. Bulls, Saturday 12-14-02



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Official Bulls-Bucks thread*

Bucks beat the Trailblazers at home on friday to go 10-12. But they are 3-8 on the road. 

Kukoc of course is hurt. Kukoc, Redd and Ollie killed us. Toni had 12 assists. 

They were 10-24 in threes. That was the difference in the game. We made two! Lost by 7. But that was at Milwaukee. 

Bulls win in a close one.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Aren't the Bucks playing well of late?
I have a bad feeling about this.
Anyway, I'll just watch Jesus Shuttleworth sweating in his jersey!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm not sure the Bulls are ready to win a close game.

The key to this one clearly lies in the backcourt. Cartwright's patchwork/pinchloaf zones won't cut the mustard vs. the Bucks. Michael Redd and Ray Allen will hit 1000/1000 on unattended threes and Sam Cassell will make Jason Caffey look like Karl Malone if he's allowed to tiptoe through the lane like it's a bed of tulips.

If the Bulls defend, they win. The frontline, starters and reserves, should feast like they're at the Old Country Buffet on 159th Street next to River Oaks.

I expect a win, but as has been the case the last 5 years, I'm positive I'll be bitterly disappointed. 

Kevin Ollie picks up a loose ball squirting through the lane and shoots a layup through Eddy Curry's armpit for the game-winner.

Wait a second...what am I thinking? Eddy Curry would never, ever, be in the game during crunchtime. 

Bucks in a 20-point laugher.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> Aren't the Bucks playing well of late?
> I have a bad feeling about this.
> Anyway, I'll just watch Jesus Shuttleworth sweating in his jersey!


:laugh: Coming from you, I am not surprised! Needless to say, Ray doesn't have that affect on me!  

Milwaukee lost to the pacers earlier in the week 124-119. And yes they beat Portland soundly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You know Scott, I think this experiment with Curry being on the bench at crunch time needs to stop soon. Blount lost two passes straight under the basket that to me cost us the game (Detroit game). Hell, Curry could do that!!! Blount is a veteran. We got him NOT to do those things. I was very dissapointed in Blount!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> You know Scott, I think this experiment with Curry being on the bench at crunch time needs to stop soon.


It better stop soon, I think every Bulls fan is getting restless with the amount of playing time TC and EC are getting. Curry is a offensive threat albeit not a dominating one... yet. Chandler can pretty much do the same things Blount does and what he lacks for in boxing out, he makes up with his long arms and quickness.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal Crawford coming out party---Rose waived at 10.


Bulls by 7


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bucks looked strong against Portland yesterday.

Mason 7-9, 16 Pts, 9 Ast
Thomas 9-15, 25 Pts
Allen 6-15, 15 Pts 
Cassell 8-16, 19 Pts, 10 Ast
Redd 4-7, 11 Pts
Gadzuric 11 Reb

Milwaukee outrebounded Portland 44-31

This is the 2nd of a back-to-back pair of games for the Bucks.

The Bulls have held their last two opponents to 87 and 86 points.

I am encouraged by the recent Bulls' efforts at both the offensive and defensive ends.

ERob will not play, but Fizer has given the team unexpected energy and scoring since being ressurected from the end of the bench. JCraw has stepped up his game recently. And Rose rarely has poor back-to-back offensive performances.

I look for this to be a good game and a potential Bulls' win, but on paper, this is not a game the Bulls should win.

Go Bulls, anyway! ;-)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Chicago has a winning record at home this year and there is no reason why this should change against the Bucks. The Bulls come off of a tough loss and are prepared to fight for this one.

Bulls win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I was just looking at the pre-game stuff and saw that Kukoc is on the IR. This is good news, as he tore us up last game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I was just looking at the pre-game stuff and saw that Kukoc is on the IR. This is good news, as he tore us up last game.


yea TBF pointed this out earlier:

"Kukoc of course is hurt. Kukoc, Redd and Ollie killed us. Toni had 12 assists. "


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clearly TBF made a great point ;o)

Heh heh

Now, we gotta hope JWill can play some serious D on Cassell.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We lose the tip.

Thinking back on the games, I don't remember Curry _ever_ winning a tip off...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh, man...
awesome feed from Donyell to Curry right at the rim for the dunk.
Slapped away.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Oh, man...
> awesome feed from Donyell to Curry right at the rim for the dunk.
> Slapped away.


I can't tell you how many times I've seen Eddy get stripped by a PG this year on a wide open play like that. Geez.





VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I got a good feeling about this one.

JWill's D actually looks pretty good.

Bulls are going to win it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill with the last second drive, score, and foul!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, here's the rotation so far.

Q1
Curry yanked early for Chandler. Chandler's played much better.
Hoiberg in for Hassell, who was cold on O.

Q2 starts with:
Crawford, Tyson, Fizer, Hoiberg, Rose


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Great sequence:

Fizer hits a nice jumper from the right baseline.

Chandler, awesome block on a Redd driving shot.

Jamal misses a close shot and Fizer tips it in.

Rose gets the steal, it's 2 on 4 so he slows it down, drives to the free throw line, finds Fizer for the dunk - he misses, but is fouled.

Bucks TIME OUT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More rotation.

Curry in for Chandler.

Bulls down 35-34


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Now Marshall in for Fizer.

Fizer is playing _great_. 7 points off the bench.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Curry needs to find a seat at the end of the bench. He looks soulless on the court. In conclusion, he sucks. He can't get even position against a chump by the name of Pzybilla and overpower by a white stiff that never hit the weight room. This is an embarrassment.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More rotation.

Crawford out, JWill in. JWill sat a long time, while Crawford helped the team gain a lead.

Craw just made an awesome layup to give the Bulls a 6 point lead.

Curry just made one of the better rebounds I've seen him do. A pure boxout of Johnson and a clean rebound.

Curry now hit a soft-ish layup in close.

Bulls a 43-36 lead.

The Bulls are playing real basketball tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Now Hassell in for Hoiberg, hits a 2 right away.

Bulls up 9.

Allen hits, Bulls up 7.

It's a great defensive effort for the Bulls tonight.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Bill got our starters back in before they did.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 10.

Isolation play for JWill, he drives, misses.

Allen heaves a 3 pointer from half court at the buzzer, good.

Bulls outscored the Bucks 28-18 that quarter.

Lineup that finished the quarter:
Marshall, Hassell, Curry, Rose, Williams

Rose 5-10, 12 points, 2 reb, 2 ast (should have had 4 ast)
Marshall 4-8, 7 reb, 10 pts
Williams 3-7, 1 reb, 1 ast, 7 points (but great D)
Chandler 11 min, 0-2, 6-6FT, 3 reb, at least 1 block, 6 pts.
Fizer 2-4, 2 reb, 7 pts
Curry 1-2, 2 reb, 2 pts

Bucks:
Allen 4-8, 3 reb, 2 ast, 12 pts
Cassell 2-8, 4 reb, 1 ast, 9 pts (nice D, JWill!)
Redd 1-7, 3pts
Thomas 3-8, 3 reb

Bulls outrebound Bucks 23-20

Surprising stat: Bucks 5 total assists, Bulls 4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Bill got our starters back in before they did.


The good news is Blount hasn't even played 1 minute ;-)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Only negative I've seen so far.....

Curry looks BAD tonight. Slow and as usual, can get his hands on balls but never quite keep possession of it.

Bulls can definitely win this one, maybe even make it a laugher.



VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree, VD.

Though I do think Curry played somewhat better after getting yanked early for Chandler.

He played with the 2nd unit while they came from behind and got the lead.

The key to victory at this point is to continue the solid all-around play at both ends and to avoid the team breakdowns they've suffered in the past.

That, and keep Blount from getting on the court ;-)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> That, and keep Blount from getting on the court ;-)


Yes! Totally agree!

But in all honesty, it could be worse right?

Blount > Bagaric. 




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes! Totally agree!
> ...


hehe...

Of that I'm not even so sure anymore ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually, I'm convinced that when we see Blount, BC is seriously upset with the play of Curry and Chandler. That and he doesn't want to play Marshall at C for defensive reasons.

It doesn't look like it'll come to that tonight, though it remains to be seen if BC goes to his veteran-look lineup for the end of the game.

Blount might get minutes, too, if the Bulls get a bigger lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Both teams with their starting lineups.

Hassell scores right away with a nice little hook shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

7 quick points for the Bulls. Timeout Milwaukee.

Marhsall a sweet crossover move for the layup, followed by a Rose 3 pointer.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it me or is Jay really pushing the game on O tonight... in a good way?!! A few more shots and this game will be out of reach.




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Is it me or is Jay really pushing the game on O tonight... in a good way?!! A few more shots and this game will be out of reach.
> 
> 
> ...


Great observation. The announcers are constantly saying how Jay is pusing the ball upcourt. 

Getting into the offense quickly is a big help

Big 3 by JWill!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is amazing basketball by the Bulls.

Rose made a jordan-like move for the reverse layup.

Allen loses the ball, JWill dives for it, Hassell gets it, bulls miss a few opportunities.

Bucks get a clean fast break, and Rose makes a _great_ block from behind for the stop.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls are really attacking the basket on O. It looks great.





VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That foul on Williams was not a foul. He was robbed!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

This is a great start to the quarter. I love all the assists.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Rose made a jordan-like move for the reverse layup.


They almost had to call timeout to clean the jock strap and gym shoes off the court.

;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> The Bulls are really attacking the basket on O. It looks great.
> 
> I dont know why we dont do that more often! Williams is quick. He can get in the lane anytime he wants.
> ...


I dont know why we dont do that more often! Williams is quick. He can get in the lane anytime he wants.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

wow. only seeing this game on ESPN gamecast... but looks like the boys are doin' allright


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler in.

A great substitution, IMO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls look pretty good in this up-tempo game.

Crawford and Fizer in for JWill and Yell.

What a score it was signing Yell...

FWIW, I think the Bulls were starting to look a little ragged before these subs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive by Crawford!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a block!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Fizer.

I'm going to bump my "Fizer should play more" thread after this game ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer is playing tuff!! Very good game in limited minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The box score isn't going to show it, but Chandler is having a very fine game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with:

Fizer, Hassell, Chandler, Rose, Crawford

Rose has played every minute so far


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The box score isn't going to show it, but Chandler is having a very fine game.


that's good to hear... would not have picked up on it from the stats (though he IS doing well from the stripe - and you can see that on the stat sheet)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> that's good to hear... would not have picked up on it from the stats (though he IS doing well from the stripe - and you can see that on the stat sheet)


They've been using him as a passer out of the high post. He's made at least one bad pass that I've seen, but he's actually looked pretty good handling the ball up there.

On D, he's been really changing shots in the lane and helping out.

Rose was defending Allen (I think) and got backed into the lane near the basket and Chandler's help D led to an awesome "Row Q" block.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

how much time left in the game now?? - I think the ESPN gamecast died on me


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ugh

Another bad entry pass by Chandler (2nd so far)

Fast break alley oop at the other end.

Fizer is bringing huge energy to this game.

Hoiberg is in for Hassell (another good sub)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

10:54

Chandler just went 1-2 from the line

77-70

Fizer big steal and big slam at the other end.

They called a technical on him for hanging on the rim.

80-71 (after the technical free throw)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill should go in for Crawford any time now...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

9:20
80-75

Cassell is tearing up Crawford

BC calls timeout


C'mon guys, just keep playing _basketball_


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks.

both ESPN and NBA.com say there's 3 minutes left in the third, score 64 to 74. it's been that way for about 10 minutes now


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll try to keep up the updates for ya ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]

That URL is doing up-to-date updates for me...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford still in.

Marshall checks in for chandler...

Interesting move...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

oooh. NBA.com finally caught up. 9:20 to go, 80 to 75


but that's probably out of date by now, isn't it?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford is clearly overmatched defending Casell.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Was I the only one that thought Jay was having a very good game. Then Cart sits him for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford and Marshall execute a perfect screen/roll.

Crawford gets double-teamed.

Crawford doesn't pass to Marshall, he drives down the lane into even more traffic.

Turnover.

JWill in for Crawford.

82-78
8:03


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

82-80

Bulls outscored 12-6 this Q

One basket, the dunk by Fizer.

Bulls' lineup:
Fizer, Hoiberg, Marshall, Rose, Williams

I'd put Hassell in for Hoiberg, and consider Chandler in for Fizer (he can use a rest, IMO)


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

aww man... play so well only to let up now? 

c'mon Bulls!! close this one out!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell is in for Hoiberg.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill big 3!

85-80
6:34


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose big 3!

88-80
5:46


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose another three!!! Alright


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

hee hee. I like big 3's.



my favorite's the Tin Man.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*by the way --*

are the bulls really playing a 1 guard, 4 forward line up right now??


Jay
Jalen
Fizer
Marshall
Baxter


hmmm...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with great D on Cassell. He dishes to Allen for a missed 3.
Marshall his 17th rebound, fast break for JWill, fouled by Allen.

1-2 FT

Bulls pulling away...

But bad boxing out at the other end, easy putback for Przbilla

Bulls up 89-82
4:04


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

and then a 3ptr by Cassell...


drat.


could have pulled away for real


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are slipping
89-85
Cassell draws the foul

Bulls playing Hassell, Rose, Marshall, Baxter, JWill

CBS is wrong... it's Fizer, not Baxter


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

gonna be a nail biter. can't really say I expected the Bulls to have it this close at this point -- let alone be leading


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

91-87
3:03

Rose makes a nice drive to draw the foul, almost made the shot.

1-2 FT

92-87
< 3 minutes

Allen just hit
92-89
2:36


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

THe Bucks are awesome 3-pt shooters.

This is going to be the nailbiter...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

ice in them thar veins, Donyell


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another blown screen/roll. This time JWill, Marshall.

JWill did eventually dump it off to Marshall, but he was well covered and got blocked.

Hassell commits the foul at the other end.


1:40
94-91

Bulls with the ball


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer at the line.

Clang. Swish.

95-91
1:29


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas gets away with the offensive foul and a putback.

95-93
1:01 left

Bulls timeout, 18 seconds on the shot clock.

Bulls lineup:
Hassell, Rose, Marshall, Fizer, Willliams
(before the timeout)


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

2 pt game. a minute left.

damnit. i wish i could at least see this. i feel like i'm missing the most important event in sports history!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall 18 pts 18 rebounds. 

Bulls dont need to let this one slip away. We need this win. Remember, the bucks are 3-8 on the road.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I hate Sam Cassell

Cocky lil mofo


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose tough shot (not a bad one), but missed.

Fight for the rebound, Milwaukee up with it.

Cassell at the other end hits to tie it.

Bulls ball, 28 seconds left.

TIE GAME 
95-95


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

bulls lead with 5 sec left!!!


PLAY DEFENSE!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for two!!!!!!!!!!! We are up by two


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Isolation play for Rose

He holds the ball at the top of the key.

He dribbles.

Shot clock down to 1 second.

He shoots, he scores.

Milwaukee timeout.

Bulls up 97-85, about 8 seconds left.

Milwaukee ties with a 2, wins with a 3

NO FOULS

Chandler should go in for D


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I mean Sam Cassell always lights us up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay williams steals and is fouled!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Turnover by Allen

Bulls win!

Bulls go to the line

They're discussing the time on the clock.

A HUUUUUUUUUGE play on defense by the Bulls to end it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hoiberg is in for Fizer...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Sweet Jay


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

.2 on the clock

JWill missed the 2nd FT on purpose (1st not on purpose)

Smart play, killed the clock.

Bucks with the timeout.

It should be impossible to score, even on an alley-oop.

NO FOULS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We win.

3 out of our last 4 are WINS


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

BULLS WIN!!!
BULLS WIN!!
BULLS WIN!!! $E&($#@&(!~!~!~!!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jay ( and Marcus ) really need to execute at the line - they are easy targets at the end of tight games


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Golf clap


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 7-16. We are 6-4 at home. 

We did EVERYTHING in this game that we have not done in recent games on a regular basis. 

12 t/o is way down from what we usually get. 
FTs=Shot 77% 23-30
Reounds 50-44.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Great game by the Bulls, holding on the win could mean a string of good games for them.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jalen big down the stretch


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Jay ( and Marcus ) really need to execute at the line - they are easy targets at the end of tight games


agreed!!! 

But was nice to see chandler go 6-7 at the foul line


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Who-wee what a game! It was a risk staying home on a saturday night to watch the Bulls but I'm glad I took it after watching this game. Good game Bulls!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

great game. great win.


but did the Bulls really only have 6 assists the whole night?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey TBF,

When did we win our 7th game last year?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> great game. great win.
> 
> 
> but did the Bulls really only have 6 assists the whole night?


6 steals, 19 assists


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hey TBF,
> 
> When did we win our 7th game last year?


Somtime in janurary. Let me go look.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hey TBF,
> 
> When did we win our 7th game last year?


7th win was Janurary 12, 2001. 

8th win=jan 17th.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

too strange... ESPN says the game isn't over yet.

CBS says the Bulls got 6 assists all night (the Bucks got 8, 5 from Cassell). and NBA.com says the Bulls got 19 assists.

also: NBA.com says Rose scored 30 pts
CBS says Rose scored 32


these are facts, not opinions, right?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the guys who predicted 30 wins for the Bulls are looking pretty good right now.

Of course, things can change. It's still a long season to go.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> too strange... ESPN says the game isn't over yet.
> 
> CBS says the Bulls got 6 assists all night (the Bucks got 8, 5 from Cassell). and NBA.com says the Bulls got 19 assists.
> ...


I think the 19 assists number is right.

I think the 32 pts number is right, too.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

ESPN Gamecast goes really slow and CBS always has the stats wrong but it's the one I use when Bulls games aren't on tv cuz it's pretty up to date.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anyone noticed, Jay had ZERO t/o?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

CBS gamecast is actually a couple seconds faster then RealOne League Pass.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

:laugh: up to date, but wildly inaccurate.

I like that. it changes constantly, so you feel like your getting the true story, and it don't matter one lick that you haven't got the true story


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> 7th win was Janurary 12, 2001.
> ...


You mean to tell me the Bulls are just about (within 2 days) a month ahead of last year's pace?

Does that count as "improvement?"

Cartwright for president! ;-)


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me the Bulls are just about (within 2 days) a month ahead of last year's pace?
> ...


oh, but the pundits will argue that if Cartwright had been head coach all year last season, that we'd still be chasing the pace set by the Bulls last year.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Only 8 players got in the game for us tonight. We won. Coincidence?


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Only 8 players got in the game for us tonight. We won. Coincidence?


Nope, 9 played.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Bulls by 7


Man o man...I missed the game.

Great win. What will we do when Eddy and Tyke learn to play?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

It looks like players are finally starting to play ball and get over all the bickering. Watch out league, when these guys learn how to play, it will be frightening. Some thoughts:

* I've always been quick to bash *Fizer*, and rightfully so. Props to him for the last few games. He seems to be hustling, hitting for high %, and (please confirm this) playing defense. Maybe he's a keeper after all. If nothing else, he may now be raising his value enough to bring back a useful player in a trade.

* *Marshall*. Wow! Marshall. Rodman's rebounding with nice scoring. Has he complained yet since arriving at the Bulls? What a steal he was. I hope he's with us in our championship string, because all he has done since coming in here is set a great example and do his job.

* When *Rose's* assists are up, we win. Is he finished freezing Jay out of the game now? I hope he realizes soon that his passing will win more ballgames than his shooting.

* I agree with whomever posted that *Blount* gets minutes when Curry and Chandler fail to meet the objectives set by Big Bill. The default guys seem to be Hassell, Hoiberg, Blount, Rose, Marshall. Each of the other players appear to be on a token economy of minutes. I would guess that Bill is saying "if you do ________, you'll play more minutes. If not, you'll have to watch a completely average player ruin your career." Looks like this is starting to pay off for Chandler, Fizer, and Crawdad. Looks like Curry and ERob are having trouble with this approach. I'm guessing it's set up this way to inspire faster development in our future stars. I like this idea, if it's actually happening.

* *Dalibor?* Rather see him than Blount. Especially with the good play of Marshall, Baxter, and (recently) Fizer at PF and with Chandler playing a lot of C, it would be nice to see Bags on the bench in uniform. He could have eaten up Pryzbilla, no?

* Bulls are 6-4 at home. As the schedule evens out, and we play the bottom-dwellers of the league, the Bulls will prove to be a much better team than their early season record would indicate. With wins against New Jersey, New Orleans, Boston, and Orlando we are proving that we can compete in the East.

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:stupid: 

I was initially going to disagree with the Dali part, but he's such a big body, I'd at least like to see him suit up, get some minutes and see if there's ANYTHING there skill-wise worth salvaging. and C'Mon EC! We're all rooting for you! Get it together, play some D, stay alert and "Put it down, Big Man!" 

The observations on Rose, Marshall and Fizer were right on, too.

Nice post, Wynn!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I have long been a Dalibor advocate - not that I think he can be a superstar but I see a lot of Luc Longley in him 

Say what you like Luc dissers - say that we could have had anyone playing Center during the 2nd 3 peat - but Luc was an above average post defender, had an OK J out to 15ft - but most importantly ( for me ) was a very good passer when the offense ran inside/out

The reason Luc was acquired was to clog space and play man on man and although his smarts were OK he was just a bit too slow (physically) which is why he was often foul prone - but the principal reason why he was acquired - the strongest part of his game - was because the ball could be dumped into Luc with the cutters running and Luc could drop a pass on a dime, throw the perfect lob or shoot it back out pretty quick

It's just that when he put it on the floor when out in the high post it got a bit ugly....

Luc had quite a bit of intelligence as a basketball player and consequently pretty good court sense/vision...... I can't say that for Dalibor yet as he is still learning the game but I can definately see Luc's size and ability in playing effective man on man post D - and I can also see Luc's slowness and awkardness that relegated Luc to only ever reaching adequate/above average status in this regard. 

I can also see a similar offensive game with the capacity for Dalibor to have a similar J to Luc but I can see a better capacity for low post offense from Dalibor than Luc ( if Dali loses his anxiety and lets the game to him more )

The big thing I see in Dalibor though that says to me "Luc Longley" is his passing - not that Dalibor has been able to consistently excel here that would leave people gasping for air - but I have seen it and I know he has that capacity - that knack to be a crafty passer out of the post 

And it is possibly for this reason as much as his size as to why Jerry continues to commit to him ( for a roster spot at least ) 

7'2 guys at 300 pounds who clog space on the defensive end and who can develop a nifty passing game from the pivot with 1 or 2 relaible low post moves and a semi reliable 15ft J - are worth having around if that is what you believe they are in the process of turning into


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The biggest negative for Dali is that the Bulls already have two project center types. The rest of the team is so young and inexperienced, it hurts the development effort to have yet another inexperienced guy to work on.

If the Bulls can maintain some momentum and not let a loss turn into a massive losing streak, there should be some minutes for Bags.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The biggest negative for Dali is that the Bulls already have two project center types. The rest of the team is so young and inexperienced, it hurts the development effort to have yet another inexperienced guy to work on.
> 
> If the Bulls can maintain some momentum and not let a loss turn into a massive losing streak, there should be some minutes for Bags.


Biggest problem last year with having Dali back up Eddy was that teams would actively pursue getting Eddy out of the game to reach Dali. With Chandler in the mix, however, I don't think teams are as likely to try to get Eddy to foul out. Dali can't be that much worse for us than Blount has been, and if he only plays Blount's minutes, I'd be pleased.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I have long been a Dalibor advocate - not that I think he can be a superstar but I see a lot of Luc Longley in him
> 
> Say what you like Luc dissers - say that we could have had anyone playing Center during the 2nd 3 peat - but Luc was an above average post defender, had an OK J out to 15ft - but most importantly ( for me ) was a very good passer when the offense ran inside/out
> ...



   

I can't believe ANYONE had that much to say about Dalibor.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

*Hey! Admit it! WE WON!*

Why is no one "fessing" up? Our Bulls ended up pulling it off and won the game.

For everyone who built up Cassel, Allen and Red, they shot a combined 16 - 40, including 5 - 17 from 3 point land. It is not just Jalen Rose who can have nights when the shots do not go in. 

The sad thing was Pryzbilla getting so many rebounds on us. The Bulls box out worse then some high school teams. Cartwright needs to find a way to get the message across. Marshall saved our buts with 18 boards. Curry and Chandler were essentially absent from the rebounding department.

I have argued this before, the missing ingredient on the Bulls is smart, sound play. The lack of defense and some of the basic fundementals is what is holding the Bulls back. That is just basic coaching.


----------

